# Some counterpoint exercises that I've finished. Need some feed back



## ScipioAfricanus

Bach's 318 Chorale for 3 voices first species
http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/c078b64eb131adf02876e8547938bc992237b45b

Baroque Counterpoint 1. I had to set the bass. The cantus firmus is the melody
http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/2540cde6f4e99b84c6a96f34db836e5f96c5dee0

Baroque Counterpoint 2. I had to set the bass. The cantus firmus is the melody

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/ac2f65deaad1a337ab9b3b4ce3349ee523544240


----------



## pluhagr

The last one was mostly fine. Watch out for leaps over the bar line. The ending section just got sloppy and didn't adhere to the interval rules. You had quite a few major and minor seconds on the beat which is a problem.


----------



## Kazaman

Hm ... there are a few problems in the second exercise. 

In general I don't think you pay quite enough attention to the implied harmonic rhythm in the melody. For example, in measure 1 the tonic harmony lasts the whole measure, yet your bass divides the measure in half, using the tonic then the dominant. The melody continues the harmonic rhythm in measure 2 with a full measure of the supertonic, but you harmonise using the subdominant and dominant. In measure 5, you harmonise an arpeggiate tonic chord with an arpeggiated subdominant chord. Go back through the exercise, taking note of the implied harmonic rhythm and root movement before writing out your bass in full. 

Also, beware of breaking voice leading rules. You have a parallel octave at the end of measure 7 going into measure 8 (A-G), and the leading tone (C#, in the bass) in beat 2 of measure 10 does not resolve properly.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

thanks for the critiques.


----------



## alch

By the way, here is an online version of counterpoint exercise analysis: https://artinfuser.com
You need to export uncompressed MusicXML from your notation software and upload to website to analyse it.


----------

